# What is the fastest......



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

any of you have ever pulled a KA24 motor out of a car.

Motorex here in CA said they can get a KA out of a car in 30 mins.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah you can do it in 30 min if you tie the motor to a high powered machine and just yanked the mother fucker out. The fastest i've ever pulled out a KA motor was about 1.5 hours. That was with all the right tools right next to me. I barely had to move to get tools.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a good shop could finish a full sr swap in just a day


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> a good shop could finish a full sr swap in just a day


ACTUALLY, if I don't find a place to do it myself and a good front clip, I'm going to Monstor Garage here in Cali, $3500.00, labor, powersteering, clip, all in one day. Best deal I've found so far, I'll probably do the AC myself. That should be that hard.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

last time i pulled my engine, it took me and a buddy about 20minutes to get it out with the tranny


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> last time i pulled my engine, it took me and a buddy about 20minutes to get it out with the tranny


 ooo fsater then motorex! PWNED!


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

2 years ago I was on my way to work and threw a rod in my KA. I bought and install a new engine before the sun went down (9am-6pm)that same day. "By myself" I took 4 hrs to find a new engine.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

augimatic said:


> ACTUALLY, if I don't find a place to do it myself and a good front clip, I'm going to Monstor Garage here in Cali, $3500.00, labor, powersteering, clip, all in one day. Best deal I've found so far, I'll probably do the AC myself. That should be that hard.


monster garage?? jesse james?? what?? i'm


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> monster garage?? jesse james?? what?? i'm


www.monstorfabrication.com

sorry, I don't know what I was thinking, it's mostor fabrication, opps.... :fluffy:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

monster garage was on last nite....but to add i took a ka out in about an hour and a half w/out the right tools


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i've heard of an sr swap in 2hrs, but no proof yet. my buddy pulled his ka in 30min.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

my mechanic said he would do RB if i drop the car at 7am and i can come pick it up at noon


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

5hrs...wow...never done one so i donno' how long it would take...but hey then u got the whole day to mess around in it!!!!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Gimme some time with a plasma cutter and I can have the whole front end of the car out in 5 min


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Gimme some time with a plasma cutter and I can have the whole front end of the car out in 5 min


BAHHAHAHAAAAHAH


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so taking out the KA is simple? cuss when i get the RB i want to take out my KA so my mechanic wont want to charge extra on that, since im getting a front clip. :fluffy:


----------

